# Software Consulting



## sunnyeyedgrl (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello --

I'm considering moving to Portugal, Lisboa, in the near future. What is the market like for Software Consultants? Should I consider another profession if I am interested in re-locating? To what degree do I need to speak and understand the language before moving? 

Any help or comments is greatly appreciated!

Obrigado


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

sunnyeyedgrl said:


> Hello --
> 
> I'm considering moving to Portugal, Lisboa, in the near future. What is the market like for Software Consultants? Should I consider another profession if I am interested in re-locating? To what degree do I need to speak and understand the language before moving?
> 
> ...



Presumably you do this job now? Just imagine you only spoke Portuguese (and no commercial 'negotiational' English at all) and you were trying to sell software consulting services in the USA - how successful would you be?


----------



## sunnyeyedgrl (Oct 3, 2009)

MrBife said:


> Presumably you do this job now? Just imagine you only spoke Portuguese (and no commercial 'negotiational' English at all) and you were trying to sell software consulting services in the USA - how successful would you be?


Yes, I currently am in this position. However, I am not in Sales. The work I do is related to Process Analysis and Software Implementation. 

Does that change your reply?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sunnyeyedgrl said:


> Yes, I currently am in this position. However, I am not in Sales. The work I do is related to Process Analysis and Software Implementation.
> 
> Does that change your reply?


I guess the word "consultant" suggested that you consulted/spoke to people?! However, the point is how often do you need to converse to other people within your line of work. Also how would you fill in an application form or talk in an interview??

The best thing to do is apply for some posts in Portugal and see how you go, you may strike lucky, stranger things have happened. You may you need the company to sponsor you for a visa tho, altho I'm a bit hazy on the whole visa buisness????

Jo xxx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As Jo mentioned, your biggest hurdle is going to be the visa, given that you're coming from a non-EU country like the US. Normally, the drill is that you have to secure a job before they'll give you a long-stay visa with working privileges unless you have close family living in the country. 

But as far as work and jobs go, you might want to take a look here: EUROPA - Work and business in the European Union The information is geared toward EU nationals, but you can get a feel for job availability and business practices in the various countries.

Your best chances of employment, assuming you aren't fluent in Portuguese, are probably going to be with a large, international company that uses English as its "in-house" language. However, even there, you will probably find that you need the local language to function on a day to day basis. Heck, even speaking the local language of the countries I have lived in, I find it "challenging" to do little things, like explain to the hairdresser how I want my hair cut, or tell the doctor where it hurts and how much, or why I'm particularly worried about that particular pain or disease or the bad reaction I had to a particular medication.

Of course the question comes up as to why Portugal, if you don't speak the language?
Cheers,
Bev


----------

